# Indigo has new friends from Victoria.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!! Indigo has some new friends they come up from Victoria every year in the winter time. Indigo has taken a liking to them we have knowen these people for a very long time so i thought i'd share a couple of photo's for you to see..

Indigo has made a new friend.


Oh you have strange eyes what are those things on your eyes. Never seen glasses before..


My lady friend isn't she cute.






Awww!!! I love my new friends.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn you are getting very good at photography, thanks for sharing and it is good to have some new people for you to talk to.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Lyn you are getting very good at photography, thanks for sharing and it is good to have some new people for you to talk to.


Thank you Cathy. We have knowen these people for years they come up here to get away from the cold they have a caravan and stay at Moore Park beach it is half an hour away from Bundaberg. They have been great friends with Mum and dad..


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Awww...it is cute to see Indi interacting with your friends. He is so sweet and social. Looks like he likes to nibble on glasses as my Sky Blue does.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Cheeky little boy. Perhaps he thinks that if he is nice to them they may give him some millet or another treat.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see your Indi being so friendly with your house guests, what a sweet boy he is, he really likes your friends!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SkyBluesMommy said:


> Awww...it is cute to see Indi interacting with your friends. He is so sweet and social. Looks like he likes to nibble on glasses as my Sky Blue does.


Thank you. Indi loves every visitor we have that comes to see us.. 



Kate C said:


> Cheeky little boy. Perhaps he thinks that if he is nice to them they may give him some millet or another treat.


Thank you Kate. He sure is a cheeky boy Indi likes men he is so funny.. He does look forward to treats.



aluz said:


> It's great to see your Indi being so friendly with your house guests, what a sweet boy he is, he really likes your friends!


Thank you Aluz. Indi is a very friendly budgie..


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Everyone..


----------

